# Loading for the 300 RUM



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm sure this has been talked about and I'm new to the board. Just got a Rem 700 classic deluxe in this caliber and not familiar with loads for it.
Anyone shoot the 700 model?
I just would like some ideas as to what works good. I'm looking for a good accurate hunting load. It doesn't have to get 1/2 moa at 300 yards. I would like to use this load for deer,elk and moose size animals. I'm guessing around 180 gr.
I would like to start somewhere without buying four or five different brands of bullets and powders and spending weeks experimenting as I don't have time for that much testing.
Thanks


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I loaded 89.5gr of IMR 7828 behind a 180gr Swift Scirocco and used it with great success! This load got me 3276fps and will take care of all your big game hunting needs hands down and it's very accurate too!


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Scooter, I'll give that a try and see how she works. :beer:

Does the bullet have a crimp groove or is it smooth sided? Also what is your combined overall length?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

On the Scirocco bullets there is no crimp groove just long and smooth. Also I was able to seat my bullets at 3.6" but check this length in your rifle's chamber to be sure your not touching the lands.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

Roger that, thanks.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Give Alliant Reloader 25 a try sometime.
I've loaded for 3 different Remington 700s in 300 RUM and RL25 gives the best speeds, and the best accuracy.


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks jimbob,I'll keep that in my notes when I go to load.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.shortmags.org/shortmags/downloads.htm
Here's a site that I found with lots of good loading info for the Short Mags.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I use hodgdon retumbo in my 7mm rem, 300win, and 300 ultra, blistering speeds and great accuracy :sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*WyoShooter,

Please be careful when using other people's pet loads. If you go the site below you will find that Scooter load data is over maximum and unsafe according to IMR which is owned by Hodgdon! Scooter may not show any high pressure signs with this load in his rifle, but I ask you to use caution and be safe.

http://www.imrpowder.com/data/rifle/300remultra.php

Half the fun is finding a safe and accurate load in your own rifle.

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/300rem.php

http://www.accuratepowder.com/data/PerC ... data(Rifle)/308Cal(7.82mm)/300%20RUM%20Remington%20Ultra%20Magnum%20pages%20272%20to%20275.pdf*


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

OneShotOneKill said:


> *WyoShooter,
> 
> Please be careful when using other people's pet loads. If you go the site below you will find that Scooter load data is over maximum and unsafe according to IMR which is owned by Hodgdon! Scooter may not show any high pressure signs with this load in his rifle, but I ask you to use caution and be safe.
> 
> ...


OSOK, I appreciate your concern and info. I have not had the chance to check out the load or investigate it yet thoroughly. I have been loading for fifteen years now and always doube check when someone gives me a load to make sure it falls within safe specs from the manuals. I would never just load what someone tells me without checking first.

Thanks


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Excellent! I am glad to hear that!*


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

That's why I didn't post a charge weight for RL25.... :wink:

WyoShooter, Do you have a chronograph? 
That is a good way to work up loads.
Get all 2 or 3 of the powders recomended, RL25, IMR 7828, and RETUMBO. Look at all available reloading manuals, Start low and work up to the maximum load in your gun, recording velocities and accuracy for each load.. retest and reverify good loads as needed.. 
This is what works for me.


----------

